# opera vs. firefox

## soigres

innanzitutto vorrei sapere da tutti voi quale preferite (se li avete provati) e soprattutto il perchè

da parte mia utilizzando molto la funzione di ricerca nel testo della pagina sto cercando di avere la stessa barra di ricerca di FF anche in O (si chiama "barra di visualizzazione" in O) ma non riesco a creare uno shortcut (il solito Ctrl^F) per utilizzarla al volo... inoltre questa barra in O non ha la ricerca all'indietro e quindi la penalizza molto

in ogni caso O mi pare decisamente il più rapido nel caricamento delle pagine, mentre entrambi sembrano rispettare gli standard al contrario di quel cesso di IE

l'installazione di O mi richiede 19MB mentre FF 54MB... un po' tanto... se risolvo il problema della ricerca metto O e basta!

dimenticavo, O utilizza le qt mentre FF le gtk (se non sbaglio)

----------

## Flonaldo

Li ho provati entrambi, o forse sarebbe meglio dire che ho provato Opera dato che Firefox è di default!

Credo non ci siano paragoni tra i due Browser, meglio FIREFOX! è più veloce, e meglio fatto! 

Alcune css che tranquillamente vedo con Firefox diventano arabo con Opera| Ripeto; Meglio Firefox

----------

## soigres

hai problemi con i css??? hai un link da testare? una mia pagina abbastanza contorta si vede bene con entrambi poi ho dovuto adattarla a ie... ma con i due di cui sopra si vede alla grande

perchè dici che ff è di default?  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Credo non ci siano paragoni tra i due Browser, meglio FIREFOX! è più veloce, e meglio fatto!

 

Invece se ne potrebbero fare molti, e discutere anche sul fatto di quale sia veramente piu' veloce. Utilizzo firefox perche' generalmente ne preferisco l'interfaccia e i plugin (grande vantaggio del browser) ma trovo che il  parser delle pagine opera sia migliore.

----------

## soigres

queste sono le cose che contano veramente, il parser, il rendering, ecc... potete però, se potete, dare link di esempio da testare?  :Arrow: 

ps - bell'hi-fi federico!!!

pps - hey, ma sei di milano... nel caso ti chiederò consiglio sui fornitori, vorrei mettere il pannello sulla mia vecchia golf 3!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Credo non ci siano paragoni tra i due Browser, meglio FIREFOX! è più veloce, e meglio fatto! 
> 
> Invece se ne potrebbero fare molti, e discutere anche sul fatto di quale sia veramente piu' veloce. Utilizzo firefox perche' generalmente ne preferisco l'interfaccia e i plugin (grande vantaggio del browser) ma trovo che il  parser delle pagine opera sia migliore.

 

Io l'ho testato su una pagina PHP con una particolare CSS made by macOS e con Opera le linee divisorie del menu non comparivano proprio facendo un unico mucchio di tutto! Ora non ricordo bene il link ma se lo ribecco lo passo subito! Poi mi è capitato ancora aprendo una semplicissima pagina con le tabelline da 1 a 10 e non vi dico che accozzaglia di numeri...Questo mi è bastato per schifarlo profondamente!

Cmq se recupero nella history tutto ve la passo cosi potrete ammirare anche voi!

----------

## gutter

 *soigres wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps - bell'hi-fi federico!!!
> 
> pps - hey, ma sei di milano... nel caso ti chiederò consiglio sui fornitori, vorrei mettere il pannello sulla mia vecchia golf 3! 

 

[MOD]Per queste cose usiamo i PVT[/MOD]

----------

## assente

aggiungerei anche vs Epiphany che si integra perfettamente con gnome e gnome-keyring (che figata vedere tutte le pwd ssh ftp ecc insieme) peccato perÃ² che non mi funzioni con l'estensione per del.icio.us   :Crying or Very sad:  e che non abbia la gestione dei bookmark gerarchica.

Per adesso sono ancora su firefox, la .15beta ha qualche miglioria. ma tutte le estensioni che avevo sono andate a p.., ed Ã¨ un vero peccato. Gecko Ã¨ veramente potente come motore.

Riguardo opera, mi piace la leggerezza/velocitÃ , ma ci sono ancora pagine che non le carica correttamente e poi la gui Ã¨ un po' incasinata

----------

## GuN_jAcK

preferisco Firefox perchè è Open Source a differenza di Opera.. anche se tengo nel pc tutti e due installati nel caso uno dei due facesse cilecca. Onestamente poi mi da fastidio paragonarli... sono tutti e due Software validi.. appartengono solo a filosofie diverse.

----------

## soigres

anche Opera credo utilizzi Gecko, o forse mi confondo con Safari

----------

## soigres

 *soigres wrote:*   

> innanzitutto vorrei sapere da tutti voi quale preferite (se li avete provati) e soprattutto il perchè
> 
> da parte mia utilizzando molto la funzione di ricerca nel testo della pagina sto cercando di avere la stessa barra di ricerca di FF anche in O (si chiama "barra di visualizzazione" in O) ma non riesco a creare uno shortcut (il solito Ctrl^F) per utilizzarla al volo... inoltre questa barra in O non ha la ricerca all'indietro e quindi la penalizza molto
> 
> in ogni caso O mi pare decisamente il più rapido nel caricamento delle pagine, mentre entrambi sembrano rispettare gli standard al contrario di quel cesso di IE
> ...

 trovato... se vuoi in opera schiacciate il tasto slash / potete ceracre il testo che viene direttamente evidenziato mentre viene digitato (come in FF) poi premete F3 o Shift+F3 per cercare il successivo o il precedente

in realtà esistono 3 modi: la finestra ctrl-f come quella di ie, iol tasto / o ., oppure la "barra di visualizzazione" che non ha il tasto "indietro" ma comunque anche lì si possono usare f3 e shift-f3...

mi sembra un po' caotico il sistema di configurazione di opera, poi le cose le fa, ma ci ho messo un po' a capire... e poi perchè fa la stessa cosa in 3 modi diversi???Last edited by soigres on Mon Oct 03, 2005 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> preferisco Firefox perchè è Open Source a differenza di Opera.. anche se tengo nel pc tutti e due installati nel caso uno dei due facesse cilecca. Onestamente poi mi da fastidio paragonarli... sono tutti e due Software validi.. appartengono solo a filosofie diverse.

 

quoto in toto...   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

aiutatemi, devo solo capire ora copme fare uno shortcut per andare nel box di ricerac della "barra di visualizzazione"

----------

## .:deadhead:.

All'inizio usavo Opera, per via dei tab. Adesso preferisco Firefox per via delle extension.

Opera IMHO s'è fatto complicato, troppe cose che saltan fuori, troppi pulsanti in troppi posti; FF è molto pulito e visivamente lascia più spazio alla visualizzazione della pagina

----------

## soigres

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> preferisco Firefox perchè è Open Source a differenza di Opera.. anche se tengo nel pc tutti e due installati nel caso uno dei due facesse cilecca. Onestamente poi mi da fastidio paragonarli... sono tutti e due Software validi.. appartengono solo a filosofie diverse.

 adesso ho capito perchè dite che non è open... in realtà in windows non ho banner mentre in linux sì...   :Laughing:  LOLLONI direi... il mondo va alla rovescia!? la versione 8.5 di opera è free, mentre la 8.02 che è nel portage non lo è!!!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *soigres wrote:*   

> adesso ho capito perchè dite che non è open... in realtà in windows non ho banner mentre in linux sì...

 In ealtà credo si riferisca alla licenza con cui sono rilasciati. Cmq è normale la questione del banner: è solo con la 8.05 che Opera è stato rilasciato freeware

----------

## nick_spacca

 *soigres wrote:*   

> trovato... se vuoi in opera schiacciate il tasto slash / potete ceracre il testo che viene direttamente evidenziato mentre viene digitato (come in FF) poi premete F3 o Shift+F3 per cercare il successivo o il precedente
> 
> in realtà esistono 3 modi: la finestra ctrl-f come quella di ie, iol tasto / o ., oppure la "barra di visualizzazione" che non ha il tasto "indietro" ma comunque anche lì si possono usare f3 e shift-f3...
> 
> mi sembra un po' caotico il sistema di configurazione di opera, poi le cose le fa, ma ci ho messo un po' a capire... e poi perchè fa la stessa cosa in 3 modi diversi???

 

Anche nella VolpeDiFuoco esiste la possibilita' di cercare le parole con la "/" che IMO e' veramente una cosa utilissima, in quanto mi mantiene la compatibilita con tutte i pager/editor da terminale (ViM docet  :Wink: )

Comunque avere la possibilita' di usare + metodi secondo me non e' troppo uno svantaggio...anzi, si adatta + facilmente a tutti!!!!

----------

## xchris

freeware != opensource

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Io preferisco sempre FireFox, di Opera non mi piace l'interfaccia(anche se scritta in qt, visto che sono utente kde) e non mi piace l'aspetto che hanno i siti sotto opera, me sembrano proprio brutti. Sarà questione di abitudine.....

P.s. Viva firefox....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *xchris wrote:*   

> freeware != opensource
> 
> ciao

 

quoto! 

mi permetto anche di citare un paragrafo che sta su GNU.org (http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.it.html)

```

Il "Software libero" è una questione di libertà, non di prezzo. Per capire il concetto, bisognerebbe pensare alla "libertà di parola" e non alla "birra gratis" [NdT: il termine free in inglese significa sia gratuito che libero, in italiano il problema non esiste].

```

----------

## DevOne

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Invece se ne potrebbero fare molti, e discutere anche sul fatto di quale sia veramente piu' veloce. Utilizzo firefox perche' generalmente ne preferisco l'interfaccia e i plugin (grande vantaggio del browser) ma trovo che il  parser delle pagine opera sia migliore.

 

Concordo anche io...

ma bisogna anche dire che i bug che affliggono opera sono e sono stati superiori a quelli di firefox ( del tipo 85 opera e 24 firefox).

A prescindere da tutto questo penso che nel complesso, il migliore è firefox!

----------

## CarloJekko

firefox è anche open-source

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

